# EZ pass for NYC subway system



## Steve4031 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Chicago, and we have a plastic tap card that we use on the CTA. This is quite convenient to use. Is the EZ pass in NYC a plastic tap card, or a glorified metrocard that would get lost in my wallet.

Thanks.


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I live in Chicago, and we have a plastic tap card that we use on the CTA. This is quite convenient to use. Is the EZ pass in NYC a plastic tap card, or a glorified metrocard that would get lost in my wallet.
> 
> Thanks.


AFAIK EZPass has nothing to do with paying train or bus fares. It is a uniform transponder based toll collection tag that works in all of the Northeast. The tag is attached to the windshield of the car, and is not something that would fit in ones pocket, and it has its own battery to power the radio that responds to the toll collection receiver, and it can be sensed many tens of feet away and hence not suitable for fare collection at fare gates. The account behind it can be tied to a credit card for automatic recharge etc.

New York area transit agencies are toying around with using a standard Mastercard, Visa or even GooglePay as the basis for proximity sensed fare collection system. But AFAICT nothing has been deployed universally. PATH does have a proximity card of there own that works quite well.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe I meant easy pay and typed easy pass. Oops. They have something just wasn't sure. And PATH does not. Work on the subway system


----------



## AlanB (Oct 28, 2011)

The MTA has been testing things, one program I think they gave up on. The other is still ongoing, but it is only offered to selected people and it doesn't even work at all stations, only select stations AFAIK.

So for now, if you plan to visit within the next year to two years, it's Metrocard or bust.

Now the MTA does have something called EzPayExpress, where by your Metrocard is automatically reloaded by signing up for an account and having things charged to your credit car. But it's still a Metrocard.


----------



## WinNix (Nov 1, 2011)

I live in NYC. The following info I know to be accurate through first hand knowledge, and second hand knowledge from an EZP contractor.

In short: Jis is correct in that EZPass has nothing to do with Mass Transit. The Mass Transit form of payment is the MetroCard. All metro cards obtained within NYC city limits are a very thin/flexible plastic credit card form factor, are glossy finish, and have an exposed metalic credit-card line magstripe slong the bottom front face. The card itself has a yellow background on the front with white on the back. All metrocards obtained outside the city limits (IE: from Metro North ticket machines) and from CT are of a Matte finish but are otherwise ident. All general public metrocards have large, bold, blue font "METROCARD" across the face. Discount cards (IE: student, senior citizen, employee, etc) have differing colored "metrocard" lettering - Students are typically green.

EZPass is primarily used for vehicular transport for road and bridge tolls. The EZPass system is currently linked up with newEngland's FastLane system - meaning either tag works on the other's tolls system. Tag accounts can be either pre-paid, or linked to a CC. As your balance gets low, EZP will charge your account to refill it. jis is also correct in the method EZPass tags works - there are two primary form factors. 1 is the square-ish box velcroed to your windshield behind your mirror, the other is a much more subtle license plate mount. When passing through, your account is compared to a picture of your license plate to verify your tag is not stolen - or borrowed. *sometimes* people get caught letting others borrow their tags. This is done when a tag has a discount associated with it. For example: Any hybrid cars getting >45MPG are eligible for a "green discount". If an SUV uses that tag, you might get a ticket for a small amount... IE $25 or something like that.

A couple years back, the MTA partnered with CITIBANK and MOBILE to create a OnePass tap-and-go style metrocard. Any user who signed up got a free $50 in the account to start off. Unfortunately the system proved unreliable. People found the taps had to be done over and over or sometimes it would not work. Lines grew, people got frustrated. It ended up being mildly unpopular and it died out after 6 months. All turstiles were converted back to the normal metrocard.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2011)

So why is it that every major city and some not so major city, including such places as Tokyo, Singapore, Hong Kong, Shanghai, London, Paris, Beijing, Delhi etc. etc. and even places in the US like Seattle, Atlanta, Boston etc. have figured out how to get a tap card to work with a single tap and it is New York that can't yet figure it out?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2011)

jis said:


> So why is it that every major city and some not so major city, including such places as Tokyo, Singapore, Hong Kong, Shanghai, London, Paris, Beijing, Delhi etc. etc. and even places in the US like Seattle, Atlanta, Boston etc. have figured out how to get a tap card to work with a single tap and it is New York that can't yet figure it out?


There is a subway in New York that uses a tap card fare collection system - PATH.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > So why is it that every major city and some not so major city, including such places as Tokyo, Singapore, Hong Kong, Shanghai, London, Paris, Beijing, Delhi etc. etc. and even places in the US like Seattle, Atlanta, Boston etc. have figured out how to get a tap card to work with a single tap and it is New York that can't yet figure it out?
> ...


Yes, and that is why I can't figure out what keeps all of New York area systems from using the one system that is known to work already.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, not that it's a huge consolation, but the Metrocard system that NYMTA uses is pretty quick. A fast swipe and you're on your way. Compare that to some other systems which require you to dip your card and then it spits it out at you. Not quite as fast.

But still, I agree that there should be some sort of smart card system (and one that allows auto-reloading with a credit card).


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Nov 2, 2011)

NJT is working on a Tap card for the Buses and maybe LRT down the road , the PATCO and PATH both have tap systems and still paper tickets.... I think one day NJT ,PATH and PATCO will all have one system. Septa , MARC and DC are working on a Tap card system should be up by the end of the decade.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 2, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> NJT is working on a Tap card for the Buses and maybe LRT down the road , the PATCO and PATH both have tap systems and still paper tickets.... I think one day NJT ,PATH and PATCO will all have one system. Septa , MARC and DC are working on a Tap card system should be up by the end of the decade.


DC already has one, unless you mean have one system that also works on MARC and SEPTA (why SEPTA would need to be linked to this, I have no idea).


----------



## jis (Nov 2, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> NJT is working on a Tap card for the Buses and maybe LRT down the road , the PATCO and PATH both have tap systems and still paper tickets.... I think one day NJT ,PATH and PATCO will all have one system. Septa , MARC and DC are working on a Tap card system should be up by the end of the decade.


So what does NJT have to work on, Why can;t they simply adopt the already working PATH tap card? And as fara as the predominant ridership of NJT is concerned, I don't think they give a rats ass about what SEPTA or PATCO is using anyway.

Besides NJT recently said they are working on a Smartphone based payment system, which translated from NJT speak probably means that they don't have a clue except that nothing will get done in the next several years, so time to spin out a sexy press releases I would imagine.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so i have the answer. It is the same metro card as before. I think for my case it is best to buy a metrocard and use it for each visit. Trying to keep one card would not work because it could be easily damaged.


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> Ok, so i have the answer. It is the same metro card as before. I think for my case it is best to buy a metrocard and use it for each visit. Trying to keep one card would not work because it could be easily damaged.


And also they do expire, though you can transfer the value from an expired card to a new one I believe. As I have mentioned before, New York has one of the most 20th Century fare collection systems of the world. It's commuter trains are trying to move from the 19th to the 20th century as far as fare collection goes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 6, 2011)

Same thing in Chicago. Metra just started accepting credit cards. IMHO NYC is more advanced than Chicago.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Nov 9, 2011)

jis said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > NJT is working on a Tap card for the Buses and maybe LRT down the road , the PATCO and PATH both have tap systems and still paper tickets.... I think one day NJT ,PATH and PATCO will all have one system. Septa , MARC and DC are working on a Tap card system should be up by the end of the decade.
> ...


Instead of just going the easy with the smart cards there going the weird way with tap your phones... Seeing how a decent amount of Northern NJT bus and LRT riders use the PATH it be wise to develop one smart card for both systems. The PATH realizes the importance of integrated systems , so i would assume once NJT gets its act together the PATH will try to create one fare card , same with the PATCO.


----------

